# Padauk bleeding. Everything is pink!



## TaleSspin (Nov 23, 2013)

I've made a table top with alternating strips of padauk and maple. May have been a bad idea.

I've had to scrap it to finish instead of sand so the maple doesn't turn pink, but I am now afraid that if I apply any liquid finish it will bleed the red color into the finish and turn the maple pink, especially if worked in.

Have any of you experience with padauk combined with other woods and/or finishing padauk?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i learned to wash it first with lacquer thinner
not rubbed hard with the grain
and with a new spot on the rag
for each swipe
after blowing off good with the air hose

seal good before light between coat sanding
(220 grit)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've not had a problem doing this. I think mostly the problem comes sanding and the dust coloring the maple. Once the sanding is over and cleaned up there shouldn't be any bleed over. What type of finish are you going to apply? If you are planning on an oil base finish, wipe a part of the under side w/ mineral spirits. If it doesn't bleed you are good to go. If it does bleed then consider sealing it w/ shellac or use a water base finish.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

It's not bleeding from one wood to the other. As stated above, just sanding dust from the Padauk. I use mineral spirits and a rag the same as patron mentioned. I haven't used lacquer thinner but it could be just as good. Many of my picture frames have padauk in them and as Patron stated, go with the grain when cleaning. After cleaning as good as possible a sealer will seal the deal. A large surface like a table may be problematic but elbow grease and lesson learned…......................


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

use cabinet scraper not sandpaper if using padauk with another wood


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

+1 to what David (patron) said!


----------



## ardoc (Nov 20, 2013)

I just made 3 Dough boards in the last year for family, the boards main body is curly maple, with paduak at either end, sanding caused the dust to go on maple but cleaned up fine with a tack cloth and clean rag, finished it off with butcher clock oil, they get a lot of use and this far everything looks justa as good as when I made them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Lacquer thinner will cause the red to bleed. You can make a red dye with lacquer thinner and paduak chips. I've had better luck spraying, wiping finishes turn the maple pink. Whatever you do, test it on the underside first.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

+2 to what patron said. I've put paduak into many of my guitars, and this always happens, and it is always corrected with a simple lacquer thinner wipe down. Once the dust is gone, you can proceed as normal.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I can't argue with your guy's results so I'll have to try this. In the past when I've touched padauk with any kind of thinner or wipe on finish it created an orange mess that stained the maple, that's after I thought I cleaned off the sanding dust with a dry brush (no air in the shop). So do you just keep wiping and the tint goes away? Or are you saying to wipe it before glue up?


----------

